

Internet Music 'TV' built with Node.js - chapel
http://cull.tv/

======
jhurliman
Thanks for the post! To clarify, we built the entire stack with node.js
including our crawling framework and real-time recommender. Blog post will be
up on <http://blog.cull.tv/> in a day or two covering the libraries we've open
sourced so far.

~~~
revorad
Can you say in short how you choose videos?

Looks very cool!

------
jorangreef
Better than MTV. Can you upvote/downvote playlist items (so it becomes a HN
for music), and have a hover somewhere to show track name, artist and artist
website link (maybe with a referrer link so you earn money when someone buys
from that artist)?

------
kennu
I get a blank, black page, which seems to have some sort of Flash blocked by
my FlashBlock, that I can't activate because it's covered by HTML overlays or
something. Not nice experience.

~~~
guylr
I got a black page too. I had to disable AdBlock for it to work.

------
nedwin
Incredibly well done guys, bravo.

So hard to make it so simple.

------
vdm
Very nice.

It should have a radio mode, where it stops downloading video, and continues
playing music, when it is not on the screen. On computers a lot of video won't
ever be watched, but the 'channels' seem like nice radio stations/playlists to
be listened to in the background.

------
theBobMcCormick
Very cool! If I could get this play as a channel on my Roku I'd be in heaven!

------
xtracto
Maybe allowing to link from some music profile site like Last.Fm, spotify, etc
( like <http://lasttv.net/> do) would be nice.

------
thegeezer3
very good interface. Nice to see a larry levan paradise garage channel in
there. What about copyright though?

------
obilgic
HOOOOOOOLLLLYYY sh!!!!!tttt, I was designing the exact same thing right now.
OMG, I can not believe ..I'm serious someone is watching my screen...

------
qnrq
reminds me of <http://youtify.com/>

------
aufreak3
Nicely done!

